# Mamas Birthday Present and The Pit



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 5, 2008)

This is two stories here. My Mama turned 75 on May 30 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxSS1MZEP5c&feature=related  For here birthday she said she said she "needed  a new stud". I told her "I know daddys been dead 20 years, but if that's what ya want I got some friends" That's when she gave that what kind of pervert are you look. Then she said "A new bull". "Oh" was about all I could say. Now this woman has every thing a woman could want and enough money to burn a wet mule, so a new bull it is. Three days after she gets it there she is walking out around them. "He don't know you I tell her". "Well he's fixing to." was her reply. Here's mamas new stud. Not a bad looking bull is it?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 5, 2008)

Well w/ the price of gas we had to give up the chicken busniess. Our bill last year was 35k. Zero profit. Now I have to nail down the tin  so it want blow all over the place in the future along w/ the styrofoam insulation.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 5, 2008)

Last Friday I saw something blue on the bulls back. "What the hell is that" I ask myself  "looks like Peters Plant Food". I know we don't have that laying around here.[ Let me add we don't turn the cows out around the chicken houses, but we're shutting them down and it's hot and dry here again they need all the grass we can give them. Supposed to hit 100 today.] So I get down and start to look. Did'nt take long to find a bucket of rat posion that had been left out. Uh-oh. Call the manufacture and the vet.. Vet says we can't afford  that much Vitimain K. Everything should be ok just keep an eye on him for 48 hrs. so says the vet. He's 1200lb 18 month old and had been bucket fed. That's the reason he ate about 5 lbs. While we're talking about the posioned bull she tells me a cow is missing. I look and look and look some more. Can't find it. No smell, no buzzards, no cow.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 5, 2008)

Mama called yesterday morning. Said she thinks shes found the missing cow. "Where?" I ask. "Ya remember them pits at the end of the houses?" Don't tell me no more I don't wanna know. Disposing of dead chickens has been a problem. Used to feed them to the hogs. DHEC put a stop to that. Then we fed them to the buzzards. DHEC again. This is the way we do it now w/ these composters. Dead chicken and a little chicken crap w/ water. Wala chicken dust in 90 days. DHEC= Dept Health and Enviormental Control


----------



## Stardust (Jun 5, 2008)

My Father-in-law once told me, "you can always tell a good man by the way a man treats his mother."​Looks like you did a GOOD JOB THERE!​​All Moms need to be treated NICE!​Some may make mistakes​but, my mom always said this,​"a mother is a mother for the rest of her life."​"When her babies are small her worries are small and​when they are big her worries are big​and you never stop worrying about them ever."​​Now I know what she means.​she NEVER stops LOVING her babies no matter what they do​she always takes them back​sticks up for them​picks the up when their down​lets them be angry when there mad at someone else and takes it out on them​Mother's the one's who get a bad rap in life.....​​I'm just rambling....I did like your song as I thought it was very funny. Keep taking good care of you mama. Sounds like you already do. [] i like it like that.....​


----------



## Stardust (Jun 5, 2008)

*Lobey, you still crack me up you have picture that seem to appear like MAGIC maybe your a magician []. LIKE HOUDINI!*


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 5, 2008)

Getting ahead of myself here. Before we had the composter we had them stinking pits. Usually 20 or so ft. deep 7 ft. across. They were dug in the early 80s. Kind of forgot about over the years. Never get near them. I was working near them several months ago and noticed a top of one had colapased. I piled some wire on it when I saw they were filled w/ whatever and water. To keep the cows out. How did that turn out? Not to good. Yep that is where the cow was. Now I feel bad,not just about the cow dying ,but the horrible death it had. I got near enough to see where she had struggled to get out to no avail. I really do feel bad about this. It was hell last night everybody got outta my way even the dogs knew I was irate. You can see her floating in there. It's the black spot. Gonna build a fence around it. The cows have been moved to a safer pasture.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 5, 2008)

And Mama, not a bad looking gal to be 75 is she? That's no stud beside her, that's me[]. Well not her stud anyway[]. Had her a big ol B'day get together Sun.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 5, 2008)

*Now that's a Beautiful picture*
*you an you're Mom*
*She's just beaming*
*all over*
*LOOKING
 at you.*
*I'm assuming*
*your at the *
*cemetery*
*must have *
*been a vist*
*to vist dad?*

*You look like*
*a gentle kind*
*man standing*
*there.*
*God Bless both*
*of you!*

*Beautiful Country*
*land where you are.*
*Enjoy it as it looks*
*relaxing and we all*
*need relaxing...*
*Give that mama*
*a big hug and a*
*kiss every time*
*you see her now.*
*Boy she justs *
*adores **you! look at*
*the love in that pic.*
*Sweet Man Sweet!*

*thanks for posting*
*that picture. []*


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2008)

I always enjoy your stories, Osia.  When is the book coming out??


----------



## capsoda (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep Pat, My moma looks at me just like that, big grin, sweet eyes. Yep, She thinks my ass is crazy as hell and she loves to humor me just like that. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Lime that pit and push some high mounds around it. Give it a week to perk and begin to push the mounds over it a little at a time untill the water is soaked up and the pit is covered. Let it sit 30 days more and then pack it and lime the ground over it. Silage mustards will take care of the rest. That is about the only way I know of that works. OR... you could get a shovel and bucket and git in there and muck it out!!!!![&:]


----------



## glass man (Jun 6, 2008)

VERY GOOD STORY AND VERY NICE PEOPLE! GUESS I MISSED YOU AT THE LAST ROME BOTTLE SHOW,MY BRAIN IS BAD! HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ,IF WE ARE AROUND! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jun 7, 2008)

PS. I LOVE THE HELL OUT OF THE SONG OF THE WET WILLIY SONG!!!!


----------



## Danoh (Jun 7, 2008)

I know that I do not post here much, but I have to say that this makes me miss the South much more. This is my old stomping grounds and it brings me warm fuzzies seeing this post. 
 OsiaBoyce, you seem to be the people that I miss most from the South. REAL. I was raised in Mississippi and moved to Athens, Georgia in the early 90's. I married and moved to New Jersey, when my wife's father was not doing so well with Parkinsons. I am so homesick and for some reason this post makes me miss home so much more. It is nice to see you with your mother. I have fond memories of the South and wish that I could return.......

 I really look forward to seeing your posts. I do not have interesting things to post, but I certainly look forward to the things that you post. 

 I will say that one thing that got me interested in bottles was the fact that growing up, I could always count on the deposit on the bottles that I found. In the late 70's early 80's I would search for bottles to redeem. I actually made money doing that aside from also mowing lawns. Anyhow, that is what drew me to this hobby. I do not dig. I collect. But, I do remember the dumps that I would come across when I was younger. And wish I knew what I knew now.  Thanks for making me remember my Southern ways. -Dan


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 11, 2008)

Dan, you left Athens for Jersey. You poor soul,next thing ya know ya gonna be sounding like them. I know you did it for a good reason,but  COME HOME  SOON. Left Athens[8|] #1 party town can't fathom that? This AM about 6:30 I figured I'd just cover that pit. No mounds no lime just dirt. How did it go? NOT TO GOOD. The more dirt I dumped the higher the cow floated, finally she did a four legs up and the water displaced by the dirt started running underneth my tractor. Kind of a sewer gas rotting flesh smell going on. Had to stop[&:][:'(][&:][:'(]. Might try that lime now[]. Time for breakfast[]. Dan dem Bulldogs need ya.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 11, 2008)

sorry to hear about your cow Osia.  You know cows though, always gettin into something...


----------



## Stardust (Jun 24, 2008)

sorry about your cow too...cows are really sweet if you get to know them. They follow you around like a dog. I'm really sorry.


----------

